# Mách mẹ 4 món ăn chữa ho cho trẻ cực hiệu quả



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (16/1/19)

Trẻ nhỏ sức đề kháng kém nên rất dễ bị vi khuẩn, virus xâm nhập dẫn tới ho, sổ mũi hay sốt nhẹ. Khi trẻ mới chớm ho, mẹ không nên vội vàng cho con uống ngay kháng sinh. Bởi việc lạm dụng kháng sinh rất nguy hiểm, dễ gây ra tình trạng kháng thuốc. Nếu bị kháng thuốc, khi trẻ mắc bệnh nguy hiểm sẽ rất khó điều trị.




Thay vì vội vàng dùng thuốc, mẹ hãy nấu cho con những món ăn chữa ho, kết hợp các phương thuốc tự nhiên như uống mật ong chanh đào, trị ho bằng tỏi mật ong… để làm giảm triệu chứng. Nếu trẻ ho kéo dài từ 3 ngày trở lên, ho kèm theo sốt thì mẹ nên đưa con tới bệnh viện khám sớm để uống thuốc theo chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ. Dưới đây tinybook.net xin giới thiệu tới bạn 4 món ăn chữa ho rất hiệu nghiệm cho bé.
Dùng món ăn chữa ho cho trẻ rất an toàn 4 món ăn chữa ho hiệu quả cho trẻ:

*Cháo bí ngô*
Bí ngô là loại thực phẩm rất giàu đinh dưỡng, với hàm lượng cao vitamin, chất xơ và các khoáng chất có lợi khác. Theo Đông y, bí ngô có vị ngọt, tính ôn, không độc có tác dụng trị ho hiệu quả, đồng thời làm giảm các triệu chứng đau đầu, táo bón, thiếu máu, suy dinh dưỡng… Cháo bí ngô không chỉ là món ăn chữa ho mà còn rất bổ dưỡng cho bé. Vị ngọt nhẹ của bí ngô sẽ xoa dịu cơn đau họng, ngứa rát cổ họng để bé bớt khó chịu.




Chuẩn bị:
- 500g bí đỏ.
- 200g đường đỏ.
- 50g gạo.
Cháo bí ngô rất dễ ăn
Cách làm:
- Gạo đem vo sạch rồi cho thêm nước nấu thành cháo.
- Bí đỏ gọt vỏ, rửa sạch với nước, thái thành từng miếng nhỏ rồi cho vào nồi cháo nấu cùng đến khi chín mềm thì dùng thìa tán nhuyễn ra, thêm đường đỏ cho vừa ăn. Đợi cháo sôi lần nữa thì tắt bếp là được.
Món cháo này rất dễ ăn và phù hợp khi trẻ bị đau rát họng không muốn nhai nuốt những thực phẩm khác. Mẹ nên cho con ăn khi còn nóng để đạt hiệu quả cao hơn nhé.

*Cháo tía tô*
Tía tô là loại thảo dược có chứa các chất kháng sinh tự nhiên, vô cùng có lợi cho sức khỏe. Cháo tía tô không chỉ giải cảm nhanh mà còn là món ăn chữa ho tuyệt vời. Trong Đông y, tía tô được sử dụng làm bài thuốc tiêu đờm, trị ho, viêm họng, thở nhanh và tức ngực hiệu quả. Khi trẻ bị ho, cho con ăn cháo tía tô sẽ cải thiện đáng kể tình hình.




Chuẩn bị:
- 20g lá tía tô tươi.
- 2g gừng tươi.
- 20g đường phèn.
- 50g gạo.
Không chỉ giải cảm, cháo tía tô còn là món ăn chữa ho hiệu quả
Cách làm:
- Lá tía tô rửa sạch rồi thái nhỏ.
- Gừng rửa sạch rồi giã nhỏ.
- Vo gạo rồi cho vào nồi, thêm nước nấu thành cháo nhừ. Khi cháo chín, cho tía tô và gừng vào khuấy đều, nêm thêm gia vị cho vừa ăn. Đợi cháo sôi thêm lần nữa thì tắt bếp là món ăn hoàn thiện.
Mỗi ngày mẹ cần cho bé ăn khoảng 1 đến 2 bát nhỏ cháo tía tô, ăn liên tục 3 đến 5 ngày sẽ giúp những cơn ho dai dẳng giảm đáng kể.

*Cam nướng*
Cam nướng là một món ăn chữa ho nổi tiếng của các mẹ Nhật. Trong cam có chứa hàm lượng cao các vitamin C, A… cùng những chất có khả năng sát khuẩn hiệu quả, nên giúp giảm ho nhanh chóng. Khi con bị ho, mẹ hãy làm ngay món cam nướng cho bé ăn nhé.




Chuẩn bị:
- 1 – 2 quả cam căng mọng, còn tươi.
- 1 muỗng cà phê muối ăn.
Cam nướng là bài thuốc chữa ho hiệu quả của mẹ Nhật
Cách làm:
- Cam đem rửa sạch vỏ rồi dùng dao cắt phần chóp đầu đi.
- Rắc một chút muối hạt lên quả cam. Dùng đũa đảo đều tép cam với muối. Đặt quả cam vào một chiếc bát sứ.
- Cho quả cam vào lò vi sóng trong 10 đến 15 phút. Nếu không có lò vi sóng thì bạn có thể hấp cách thủy trong 15 phút.
- Cuối cùng bóc vỏ cam, cho bé ăn phần tép cam bên trong và uống phần nước trong bát nhé. Rất nhanh thôi, cơn ho sẽ giảm đáng kể và cổ họng bé sẽ bớt đau rát.

*Trứng hấp đường phèn*
Thêm một món ăn chữa ho cũng rất hiệu quả đó là trứng hấp đường phèn. Bài thuốc này đã được rất nhiều người áp dụng thành công. Trong trứng có chứa các loại vitamin A, D, E, B1, B6, B12, canxi, sắt, kẽm… cùng nhiều axit amin miễn dịch giúp điều trị hiệu quả các triệu chứng ho.




Chuẩn bị:
- 2 quả trứng gà
- 50g đường phèn
- Nước gừng
Trứng hấp đường phèn cũng giúp chữa ho hiệu quả
Cách làm:
- Đầu tiên, cho đường phèn và 1 bát nước vào nồi đun cho đường tan hết.
- Đợi nước đường nguội thì cho 2 quả trứng vào đánh tan.
- Cho hỗn hợp đường phèn và trứng vào một chiếc bát sạch, thêm vài giọt nước gừng rồi hấp cách thủy trong khoảng 15 phút cho chín.
Mỗi ngày mẹ cho bé ăn 1 bát trứng hấp đường phèn, liên tục trong 2 đến 3 ngày sẽ thấy các cơn ho giảm hẳn.
Ngoài ra, để phòng chóng và chữa trị các bệnh về đường hô hấp các mẹ có thể sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu, một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu. Sử dụng rất đơn giãn mà hiệu quả mang lại rất cao, các mẹ có thể sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để pha vào nước ấm tắm cho bé, thoa vào cơ thể kết hợp với massage, xông…
Hiện nay dầu tràm con yêu đã được bày bán rộng khắp các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc thông qua các cơ sở uy tín để các mẹ có thể dễ dàng hơn trong việc đi lại như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số quầy thuốc trên toàn quốc.


----------

